# New Home, Frustrating HVAC issues, suggestions appreciated



## blakesgst (6 mo ago)

Hi everyone, late night post here as I am frustrated and about at the end of my rope dealing with a new home I purchased and moved into a few months ago. I apologize in advance for the long post and appreciate any responses and advice. 

So, I bought a new home north of Houston Texas and moved into it January this year. It's 1780 sq feet and has 10 foot ceilings and it has a 2.5 ton unit(this seems a little on the small side to me? more on that shortly). During the following winter months it was very obvious when running the heater that the front of the house was getting warmer than the thermostat was set too and the back of the house/master bedroom, bathroom and closet were really cold, hardly anything was coming out of the vents back there. In May and June the temps came up faster than usual here and have been in the mid 90's to low 100's everyday since and of course now, the issue has flip flopped. With the thermostat set at 74 during the day, the front of the house is 73 and now the master bedroom/bath/closet are in the low 80's. 6 weeks ago I reached out to the home warranty company and they put me in contact with the hvac installer. They have been out here 1 time a week for the past 6 weeks doing random things, and its still having the same issue. On week 4 of 6 there was some promising talk as they looked back at the hvac design plans and realized the plenum was designed wrong and had the duct work in the wrong locations so, the built a new one and installed it but, that actually made it worse overall as it wouldn't go below 77 in the house. Today the tech went in the attic and attempted to "balanced" my vents to get more cool air to the back but after he left at noon the problems were still there, just in a different location. Now my master bedroom felt a little better but my living room was 77 all day and the ac is still running as of right now, 11 hours later, hasn't cycled off once. Using a infrared thermometer I have some vents putting out 60 deg air and some putting out 75 deg air. Today it was 95 outside so it was by no means a scorcher. I have asked a couple of times if the unit that was installed is to small but am getting a very odd answer. Apparently this company installs the unit but another company contracted by the builder designs the ducting AND plenum, does the measurements for the unit size and draws up the plan. 

I am going to keep pestering them because I want it fixed but am wondering if its just a clear case of having a unit that is to small? If they designed the ducting and plenum incorrectly, perhaps they made a mistake on that as well. While I am no hvac professional, I do own several homes and one thing that caught my eye on this one in particular is, the unit is installed over the garage at the very front of the house rather than more towards the center of the home. The airflow coming out of the vents is very very low in general.

Any major red flags popping up here? I am not sure what direction to go now. I called the warranty company today to ask if I can get a couple other companies to come out for a second opinion but I have to wait until next week to hear from a manager to make sure it wont void my warranty.

Thank you,

Blake


----------



## aramapromising (3 mo ago)

Wasn’t this issue featured in the initial house report? And did you order a house survey before purchasing the property? It’s one of the musts when buying a house because you never know what hidden flaws it might have. 
Recently my parents decided to cooperate with Equity Release Bristol and get equity release from their house. They know none of the kids really needs the house/the money, and they can afford to take that money themselves and have a good time after retirement. And the people who came to look at their house were attentive to all the possible issues and flaws because they needed to appreciate the house accurately. You should’ve done something like this to your house too.


----------

